# We eat ice cream: husky brain-freeze!



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Ice cream! - YouTube

C:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Cute! I make my guys share ice cream too. Piper does the same thing Smokey did...sees a chance to take a big piece and grabs it.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Smokey appears to be immune to brain freeze. We gave ours ice cream last night, but doled it with the spoon DQ gives you.


----------

